# Gold wires



## sebass (Aug 5, 2012)

gold wires, here we have three chips (ram , chips from mainboard -realtek ) that have been placed in nitric acid for 5 hours( boiling 80-90 C ), look beautiful but requires much time and acid, I want to ask other methods? I saw that use. incineration, washing, sorting and then acid bath. By what method can dissolve plastic?


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 5, 2012)

Incinerate!


----------



## joem (Aug 5, 2012)

Buy patnor's guide, it will be a lot of help


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2012)

It is free for members. Download it from my signature line.


----------



## sebass (Aug 9, 2012)

tnx more for this book .


----------



## Joeforbes (Aug 10, 2012)

Patnor,

Its awesome that you offer this guide free to members. I'm sure lots of people have gotten great knowledge from it.

Thank you very much!


----------

